# Void



## Neokolzia (Jul 31, 2013)

!


----------



## septango (Jul 31, 2013)

there is a pretty popular dirty one on FA it should be in the top results when searching "yiff game" or somesuch

and while not dirty kingdom of loathing makes fun of furries quite often

other than that I dont know


----------



## Lagalamel (Jul 31, 2013)

I reckon I know the one sep means. Search 'Fenoxo' and it'll be the first or second one down.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 31, 2013)

This is about COC right? Kinda hilarious game in a sad way.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 31, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> This is about COC right? Kinda hilarious game in a sad way.



Do tell more o:

I'd try one of these games for shits and gigs.

I have played a short text game that was a clever psychological horror, but I can't remember the name of it for the life of me. It won some kind of award once upon a time apparently.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 31, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> This is about COC right? Kinda hilarious game in a sad way.



That game is fucking hilarious. My friends and I almost did a dramatic playthrough of it when we were bored but they thought it was too awkward. Furries, thinking something is _too awkward???_


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 31, 2013)

COC was good until Fenoxo started making the game "Waifu Simulator 3000" complete with increasingly terrible writing, horrifically specific fetish scenes that were near impossible to see, and _waaaayyyy_ too much femdom. 

Also Flexible Survival is fine too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

I always avoided COC.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 31, 2013)

seriously what is COC and what does it stand for


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 31, 2013)

Corruption of champions

It has transformation, gigantic penises/tits, cum inflation, raep, sex slaves, impregnation, breast milk, more raep, and a lot more goodies.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 31, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Corruption of champions
> 
> It has transformation, gigantic penises/tits, cum inflation, raep, sex slaves, impregnation, breast milk, more raep, and a lot more goodies.



oh my god

it sounds like my dream game

I think I know what I'm doing friday night when I have the house to myself.



...playing the game for a laugh, not fapping to it.


----------



## Cain (Jul 31, 2013)

I remember COC.

Ha.


----------



## ccaretti (May 10, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> seriously what is COC and what does it stand for



COC stands for "Corruption of Champions."
It's a game where you can find items to transform your character into any humanoid creature; centaur, naga, bee person, harpy, etc. you can even change your gender and have multiple genitalia. Of course, with these there is the fact that the game has extremely high sexual content.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 10, 2015)

ccaretti said:


> COC stands for "Corruption of Champions."
> It's a game where you can find items to transform your character into any humanoid creature; centaur, naga, bee person, harpy, etc. you can even change your gender and have multiple genitalia. Of course, with these there is the fact that the game has extremely high sexual content.


2 year necro , not a record sorry to say , you understand this was posted 2 years ago right?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2015)

ccaretti said:


> COC stands for "Corruption of Champions."
> It's a game where you can find items to transform your character into any humanoid creature; centaur, naga, bee person, harpy, etc. you can even change your gender and have multiple genitalia. Of course, with these there is the fact that the game has extremely high sexual content.



Yes I believe I would have learned what the game was after two freaking years.

I tried to win at it but I got turned into a futa.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 11, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Yes I believe I would have learned what the game was after two freaking years.
> 
> I tried to win at it but I got turned into a futa.



There's no winning at CoC. The only winning move is not to play...and bitch on 4chan about how Fenoxo is a cunt.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> There's no winning at CoC. The only winning move is not to play...and bitch on 4chan about how Fenoxo is a cunt.



I'm tempted to try it again and see what happens but I have company right now


----------



## funky3000 (May 11, 2015)

I enjoy Nimin and I find it fun to spam items.

Spam cakes especially, I have a 65ft tall character lmao. That's 360 cakes iirc.

Along with ludicrous amounts of genitals and their scale. Who wants a spare vag, I have 250.


----------

